# Oil 'can'



## Roger (Sep 1, 2004)

What era do thing this glass and brass oil 'can' (if that's what it's called!) belongs to? 1930s?


----------



## IRISH (Sep 2, 2004)

G'day Roger,
 I've seen those "things" before, probably 1930s give or take a decade.  Will the lid screw off ? if so whats the finish on the lip like ? (ie= ground or not).
 Odd colour of glass that one [] .


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Sep 2, 2004)

Morning Roger, It looks more like a plant mister to me.... I believe they still make these, But I agree with Irish I cant say I have seen one in that color. I can just see it being used by a fair maiden in her english garden (misting the roses) at the turn of the century.[] Have a great day..... Taz


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (Sep 2, 2004)

I agree with Taz, a plant mister.  Definitely a unique use bottle.  Neat item!


----------



## woody (Sep 2, 2004)

Yes, I concur, it looks like a plant mister.

 http://www.bunnysattic.com/tutorials/copper_mister.html


----------



## Roger (Sep 4, 2004)

Thank you gentleman - of course it is a plant mister.  Green glass too.  It's not mine yet!


----------



## diggs (Feb 5, 2005)

I have to agree with all of you gentlemen,it certainly looks to me like a plant mister as I also have one.Mine is amber glass with floral decor.Women have an eye for these pieces.


----------



## Maine Digger (Feb 5, 2005)

Plant Mister? Come on MISTERS, and you too Cheryl, where's your imagination? That's a THROAT LUBRICATOR for opera singers![8D]


----------



## diggs (Feb 6, 2005)

ok maine digger,so I,m not an opera singer what do I know.I was raised in ky and migrated to In.lol


----------

